

Show HN: Promo Codes for my first iPhone App - rahul_rstudio

Hi.<p>I have read lot of great articles on HN and it has helped me a lot in my journey as an independent developer.<p>That's why it feels so good to share few promo codes for my first iPhone app.<p>Below is a small description of the app:<p>Calci - A simple and beautiful calculator that shows result instantly.<p>Features:<p>✓ A beautiful looking calculator that is fast and friendly to use. 
 ✓ Saves your time as results are displayed for each keystroke. 
 ✓ Automatically prevents you from entering invalid calculations. 
 ✓ Clear and large buttons make it easier and faster to calculate. 
 ✓ Swipe complete expression to check for mistakes. 
 ✓ Beautiful background themes with Retina Display. 
 ✓ Accessibility support for VoiceOver. 
 ✓ And you will never need the "=" button again.<p>Itunes link: http://itunes.apple.com/app/calci/id532226932?mt=8<p>Promo Codes:<p>MYENR9PYMMAK 6FLK4X9E33EX LHPFEYKMMAXM K7A4XR7A4Y4M KWAHKMJ3WWRW 4NFTFXWPRNAP JKJYKWE6H47R FY9WN4FN4FW7 AR77J47L9Y7X K9EPFTFLMMY3<p>Thanks. Your honest feedback is always appreciated :)
======
angerman
Looks pretty neat, and maybe a simple utility app that looks neat is just the
way to go on the App Store.

One thing that caught my eye though was: why are the launch images not filled
with the numbers? On a similar note, though--I don't have an idea how to solve
that while still using lauch images--the launch image is white, changing
themes, killing the app and restarting it hence results in a visible flickr.

That said, I did sometimes have trouble hitting the keys, due to the inactive
space in between.

~~~
rahul_rstudio
Thanks for your feedback angerman.

I purposely made the launch image like the way it is. As per Apple Human
Interface Guidelines it is better to use a launch image that makes the user
feel that the app is loading. That way they wont click on the launch image
until it loads and shows the number. But, i can understand your point. When
you use a different theme then it may not look right. Don't know if there is a
way to use different launch image based on some value.

Using at least some spacing between the keys is necessary otherwise it's easy
to hit another key by mistake. Also, i think, it's right think to do design-
wise as it gives a decent look to the interface.

Hope i made the right choice.

------
rahul_rstudio
Thanks a lot for your response. It's beacuse of all of you that the post made
it to the first page of hackernews. This kind of appreciation means so much :)

Please find some more promo codes for the app below:

7JEF3YKF4M6M HTEMPJYPA63M 4T7RF9KJ9FJ4 3TYWKK4A363H J7KA7AYHJ7ER EYLA6NJX4FHJ
WTNARFLK7LY4 4WT9M6TA43KN WMTNT6LN63PJ MHWEHXXNLLNK

------
jackrocker786
What are the promo codes for?

~~~
rahul_rstudio
They are for the Calculator app that i have made. Please read the complete
post for details.

~~~
jackrocker786
Are they iTunes codes Do we redeem then then review your app!

------
jackrocker786
The codes have all been used

------
vks_vicky
All codes are gone :(

~~~
rahul_rstudio
Just added few more codes. hope you get them this time :)

